# pool deck repair



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The HO's had their pool deck ripped up for a sewer line repair. There were no stencils available to match their pattern so John had to reproduce it by hand. I think he did a fantastic job & so did the HO!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You rock Aaron! :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, that was great, i watched it twice and still can't figure out how he did it!
Love watching your guys at work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

That was amazing! Great job!


----------

